# si è toccata la roccia anche noi



## elemika

Buona sera,
non riesco a spiegarmi l'uso di "*si*" nel contesto seguente:

....Tu sei giovane...Non sai ancora che sotto la terra c'è roccia. ..L'uomo è invecchiato, ha toccato la roccia...Anch'io ho fatto incontri sulla strada di Tebe. E in uno di questi si è parlato dell'uomo - dall'infanzia alla morte- si è toccata la roccia anche noi.

Come potrei interpretalo? Ci ha toccato la roccia?
È la forma impersonale di "toccare"?

E poi segue:
...Ma la roccia non *si* tocca a parole

Grazie!


----------



## VogaVenessian

elemika said:


> Buona sera,
> non riesco a spiegarmi l'uso di "*si*" nel contesto seguente:
> ...
> Grazie!


_Si è toccata la roccia anche noi _= anche a noi è successo di toccare la roccia. Questa è una forma impersonale.
_Ma la roccia non si tocca a parole_ = ma la roccia non è toccata a parole. È una forma passiva resa dal SI PASSIVANTE (mi pare che si chiami così).


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ele. Come detto da Voga:
_si è toccata la roccia anche noi_ = abbiamo toccato la roccia anche noi;
_la roccia non si tocca a parole_ = la roccia non viene toccata a parole.

Ecco qualche discussione su _si impersonale_ e _passivante_:

Valore grammaticale della particella "Si" 
ci si scambia/scambiano i regali 
Ci si lava o lavano le mani? 
Mi chiamo, mi chiamano 
Il si impersonale 
La particella si
disputatosi 
si soffre 
camion


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buon giorno a tutti,

volevo solo aggiungere a quanto ben detto e spiegato in precedenza che l'espressione "_Si è toccata la roccia anche noi" _è tipicamente toscana. E' una forma che i nostri amici toscani utilizzano molto spesso...

Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Ele. Come detto da Voga:
> _si è toccata la roccia anche noi_ = abbiamo toccato la roccia anche noi;
> _la roccia non si tocca a parole_ = la roccia non viene toccata a parole.
> 
> Ecco qualche discussione su _si impersonale_ e _passivante_:
> 
> Valore grammaticale della particella "Si"
> ci si scambia/scambiano i regali
> Ci si lava o lavano le mani?
> Mi chiamo, mi chiamano
> Il si impersonale
> La particella si
> disputatosi
> si soffre
> camion


Ciao Necsus,
Grazie per la ripassatina. Come ben lo sai, sono negato per le ricerche, tengo questa pagina tra i miei favoriti, è sempre utile!
Buon finesettimana.

Ciao Elemika


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Matou. Sono lieto che la ricerca torni utile anche al di fuori della discussione.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Voga, Necsus, Spiritoso!

Ciao, Matou!!!



> _Si è toccata la roccia anche noi = anche a noi è successo di toccare la roccia. _





> _Si è toccata la roccia anche noi = abbiamo toccato la roccia anche noi_



Penso che Spiritoso abbia centrato il punto: se "_si_ _è toccata la roccia" _è una forma impersonale o quella  con "si" passivante che c'entra "_anche noi_"? Si è toccatala roccia [e] anche noi [l'abbaiamo toccata]???

Da questo thread  
 (grazie, Necsus!!!  tutti sono molto utili, sono d'accordo con Matou!)
 e dal commento di Spiritoso  
sono venuta a sapere del particolare modo di parlare toscano ("noi si lava i piatti", grazie, Infinite )  

È questo il punto? O sono completamente fuori strada?


----------



## Necsus

elemika said:


> se "_si_ _è toccata la roccia" _è una forma impersonale o quella con "si" passivante che c'entra "_anche noi_"? Si è toccatala roccia [e] anche noi [l'abbaiamo toccata]???
> È questo il punto? O sono completamente fuori strada?


Ele, non sono sicuro di aver capito bene qual è la domanda, ma provo lo stesso a risponderti. 
La forma impersonale è "si è toccata la roccia" (non può essere _si passivante_ perché il verbo non è in un tempo semplice), nella tua frase, a questa forma impersonale viene però assegnato comunque un soggetto (noi), che è posposto al verbo: "si è toccata la roccia anche noi = anche noi si è toccata la roccia = anche noi abbiamo toccato la roccia", ma non è italiano standard, è una forma regionale, come detto in quella discussione:


> Sì, in Toscana spesso si esprime la prima persona plurale come soggetto del si impersonale, con il verbo alla terza singolare (noi si va; noi si dice), ma è un uso regionale, da non consigliare quindi nell'italiano standard.


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> La forma impersonale è "si è toccata la roccia" (non può essere _si passivante_ perché il verbo non è in un tempo semplice) [questo mi resta  da studiare  (il materiale me l'hai fornito, grazie ancora!)];
> a questa forma impersonale viene però assegnato comunque un soggetto (noi) , che è posposto al verbo: "si è toccata la roccia anche noi = anche noi si è toccata la roccia = anche noi abbiamo toccato la roccia";
> ma non è italiano standard, è una forma regionale, come detto in quella discussione



Ti ringrazio per la tua pazienza 
che corrisponde alla tua sapienza!!!


Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.

Naturalmente il "si" passivante (seguito dalla terza persona singolare o plurale del verbo) non va confuso col "si" che, unito al verbo alla _terza singolare_, conferisce valore impersonale. Quest'ultimo è un regionalismo quasi esclusivamente toscano, mentre il primo è italiano standard, ancorché spesso fonte di errori del tipo: " _Vende_si appartamenti arredati in zona collinare".

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Giorgio. 
Scusa, non capisco bene. Il _si _anteposto la terza persona singolare (di un verbo attivo in tempo semplice o composto) non è un regionalismo, è usato normalmente per dare valore impersonale al verbo. E perché parli di errore a proposito di _vendesi_? Devo pensare per il mancato accordo nel numero, perché quel tipo di enclisi della particella _si _non mi risulta che sia un errore, ma al massimo un retaggio dell'uso antico (Legge Tobler-Mussafia).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.

Certo che mi riferisco al numero: piaccia o no, credo proprio si debba scrivere "Vendonsi" o, naturalmente "Si vendono", ma mai "Vendesi/Si vende appartamenti". 
Quanto alla mia asserzione, forse impropria, devo dire che mi riferivo a una frase appena udita dai vicini: "Si andò tutti insieme", che mi pare appunto toscaneggiante.

Non è così?

GS


----------



## Necsus

Sì, certo che è così, ma se non specifichiamo (o non si specifica ) è molto probabile, a mio avviso, che chi ci legge capisca che è improprio usare _vendesi _tout court, e "il "si" che, unito al verbo alla _terza singolare_, conferisce valore impersonale", mentre regionale è solo l'uso di questa costruzione con il _noi _come soggetto dell'azione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Adesso capisco cosa intendi. Hai ragione tu, però l'aver messo in corsivo soltanto la porzione _Vende_ all'interno di _Vende_si m'era sembrato potesse far capire a cosa mi riferivo.
Grazie comunque e sempre. 

GS


----------



## olaszinho

Non vorrei contraddirvi, ma se noi dicessimo:_ si fa questo e poi si esce_, sottointeso noi, ma senza esprimere il soggetto, credo che sia accettabilissimo in italiano, anche standard. Esprimere il soggetto: _noi si fa questo e poi si esce _conferisce alla frase una connotazione toscana. Tuttavia, so che non sarete d'accordo, anche il "noi si fa", dovrebbe essere accettato in italiano, non dico nell'italiano "super" standard, come una delle varie possibilità espressive della nostra lingua, se non altro, per il ruolo e il prestigio che il toscano ha sempre avuto.
P.S. Non sono toscano.


----------



## Necsus

Ola, "si fa questo e poi si esce" significa "uno fa questo e poi esce", o anche "noi facciamo questo e poi usciamo", non puoi dire "_noi_ si fa questo e poi si esce", perché il costrutto con _si _è una forma impersonale, quindi non prevede un soggetto 'personale' (incredibile, eh?). Se però ti fa piacere pensarlo lì davanti, nessuno te lo può impedire.


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Naturalmente il "si" passivante (seguito dalla terza persona singolare o plurale del verbo) non va confuso col "si" che, unito al verbo alla _terza singolare_, conferisce valore impersonale .... Quest'ultimo è un regionalismo quasi esclusivamente toscano, mentre il primo è italiano standard ...


Personalmente apprezzo questa risposta perché credo che possa essere utile per i non madrelingua, nel senso che:
1.  la roccia non si tocca a parole - comprensibile (quasi) senza problemi (costruzioni impersonali simili, anche se non appunto uguali, esistono anche in altre lingue, incluso quelle slave)
2.  si è toccata la roccia anche noi - incomprensibile per chi non ha mai incontrato qulacosa del genere (costruzione specifica [toscana], non tipica o non esistente in altre lingue)


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> 2. si è toccata la roccia anche noi - incomprensibile per chi non ha mai incontrato qulacosa del genere (costruzione specifica [toscana], non tipica o non esistente in altre lingue)


Non l'aveva già evidenziato Spiritoso nel post #4?


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Ola, "si fa questo e poi si esce" significa "uno fa questo e poi esce", o anche "noi facciamo questo e poi usciamo", non puoi dire "_noi_ si fa questo e poi si esce", perché il costrutto con _si _è una forma impersonale, quindi non prevede un soggetto 'personale' (incredibile, eh?). Se però ti fa piacere pensarlo lì davanti, nessuno te lo può impedire.




Ciao Necsu! Io pensavo che il si impersonale consentisse di evitare la persona generica singolare (uno fa, uno va, uno dice..) e allo stesso tempo evitasse di dover usare la l'intera gamma delle persone plurali noi, voi,loro. 

p.e in _In Italia, si fa la pasta e la si mangia_. Voglio sperare per gli stranieri che studiano l'italiano non lo traducano in  _In Italia, *uno *fa la pasta e la mangia_ (che mi parrebbe un calco linguistico dell'inglese), ma invece la interpretino con la necessaria parafrasi : Non uno, né tutti, ma una buona parte.

Ecco, sotto questo aspetto la forma toscana , di cui io usufruisco a piene mani, _Noi si va, _"fa da inciso" al fatto che il "noi" è il gruppo di cui il parlante fa parte, e il "si" una parte di questo gruppo come tutto l'insieme del gruppo stesso. Tanto è vero che spesso ci si dice " Noialtri si va. Voialtri che fate? 

Ti trovi d'accordo con questo mio punto vista?


----------



## Necsus

SV, non mi è chiarissimo quello che vuoi dire... La forma col si impersonale è appunto impersonale, cioè non è previsto un soggetto grammaticale, che sia pronome personale o indefinito, e non c'è ragione di cercarne uno, se non per motivi esplicativi.
Nell'uso toscano io in realtà non vedo la funzione del si che tu dici, ma questa è solo la mia opinione. Di fatto i toscani non fanno altro che esprimere verbalmente o graficamente quello che spesso è per convenzione un soggetto sottinteso, come diceva Olaszinho, della forma impersonale, ma io non ne condivido la necessità.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao , Necsus!  Volevo spiegare che in Toscana oltre alla forma impersonale (si va), alla forma tematica( noi andiamo), alla forma contrastiva( andiamo noi) . alla forma né tematica né contrastiva (andiamo), se ne accosta un'altra (*noi si va*).  

Quest'ultima forma, in grassetto(nero), ci lascia intravedere nel pronome *noi* il gruppo di cui fa parte il parlante; nel verbo coniugato alla forma impersonale , *si va*, l'azione _performata_ da una parte dei componenti o da tutti i componenti del gruppo definito *noi*. 


Spero che adesso sia più chiaro il motivo di questa forma.


----------



## Necsus

Semper, avevo capito l'ipotesi della parte per il tutto e del tutto per la parte nell'azione _compiuta _dai nostri amici, ma come dicevo, semplicemente non la condivido. Fra l'altro il _noi _espresso con il si impersonale porta con sé anche l'irregolarità di usare l'ausiliare _essere _con i verbi che prevedono _avere_. _Noi _ha la sua bella forma flessa, che è _andiamo_, io mi accontento.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Semper, avevo capito l'ipotesi della parte per il tutto e del tutto per la parte nell'azione _compiuta _dai nostri amici, ma come dicevo, semplicemente non la condivido. Fra l'altro il _noi _espresso con il si impersonale porta con sé anche l'irregolarità di usare l'ausiliare _essere _con i verbi che prevedono _avere_. _Noi _ha la sua bella forma flessa, che è _andiamo_, io mi accontento.



Meno male! temevo di essermi ingarbugliato coi discorsi!|  Va be', che non condividi simile toscanismo è normale, dai!  Ai nostri lettori consiglierei comunque di seguire i tuoi consigli. Sicuramente in linea con la grammatica standard e meno tortuosi.


----------



## elemika

Grazie a chi ha voluto rispondere!

Questa discussione mi aiuta moltissimo,
almeno non mi prende più il panico al leggere "anche noi si galoppava fin lassù di costa in costa"  
(sembra che Pavese conoscesse la lingua toscana alla perfezione...) 

Grazie!!!!!!!


----------



## olaszinho

elemika said:


> Grazie a chi ha voluto rispondere!
> 
> Questa discussione mi aiuta moltissimo,
> almeno non mi prende più il panico al leggere "anche noi si galoppava fin lassù di costa in costa"
> (sembra che Pavese conoscesse la lingua toscana alla perfezione...)
> 
> Grazie!!!!!!!




Forse perché non vi è mai stata una netta separazione fra toscano e lingua letteraria italiana. Ci fu pure qualcuno che andò a risciacquare i panni in Arno.


----------

